# Doing your job or being a jerk



## jar546 (Nov 25, 2009)

Called for a plumbing rough inspection.  DWV not connected in the basement yet so they were not ready for the inspection.  1-1/2" pipe for the clothes washer and no trap because they said they were going to put it in the basement.  Venting and support problems too.  I noticed that there was not any visible purple primer on any of the joints.  When I questioned them they admitted they did not use primer and instead sanded the joints before gluing.

It was a failed inspection and an incomplete installation.  They wanted to know if they passed the pressure/water column test after they finished would I sign off on it.  Answer was no, redo the whole job.  This was a whole house install on a small ranch SFR.  They tore it all out and passed a re-inspection.

Would anyone here handle that differently?  There were too many things wrong and the job was not 100% complete.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

I agree with you.


----------



## Mule (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

Some times you have to be a jerk to do your job! I would have done the same thing!


----------



## north star (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

Danged Jeff, you got me frothing!         I like telling them to rip it all out

and start over.   Oh and by the way Mr. Plumber, leave all of the stuff you

rip out over there in a pile so I can verify that your not re-using that crap.

Where in the world did you get your plumbing license from... out of a

candy dispensing machine?    Also, if I have to come back out the 3rd

time, there will be a reinspection fee.   Capice?

I agree with you Jeff.  Make `em do it right or not at all.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

Jeff,

"It was a failed inspection and an incomplete installation."

If the installation was that bad; and the work was not complete; I would have written a "not ready for inspection" and not commented  or written anything about the rest of the work.  That would be done at the following "re-inspection".   

If your want to be a jerk; you must earn the title.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## PORTEOUS (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

We wind up terminating the inspection after six items, no punch-lists, unless as Jeff refered which was obviously not ready for inspection, would've made the same call.   Bill


----------



## cboboggs (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

I agree with you Jeff.


----------



## Alias (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

Jeff -

If it is not correct, it fails period.

I've failed a few jobs myself, most are the same contractor.

Sue, living la vida loca on the frontier


----------



## EPrice (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

IMO you handled it correctly.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerkJeff, You win the award!And as a token of our esteem, accept this TP roll for hard-@$$ people. :mrgreen:







/monthly_2010_05/forhardasspeople1.jpg.4b46dc1c3cd9127579c70594003dbb41.jpg


----------



## High Desert (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

gene, I used to think I was tough........but not anymore. :shock:


----------



## RJJ (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

With a few days off you will feel better! :lol: I feel better already just saying that!  

Yesterday I had a plumbing inspection rough. I didn't get past the laundry room and fail the job. The contractor, asked, if I could look at the rest of the DWV. I said, I would be glad to once they had it installed properly,supported,ready for a test and all the studs and plates repaired. Inspection failed.

On the way out I looked at the window install. No head flashing. Windows not installed to manufactures specs. Oh by the way Mr. Contractor please remove all stucco and wire so I can inspect the paper behind it. You will have to do most of it any way to install the windows correctly. Please call me when you are ready. He didn't ask me for comments on the HVAC install.

I agree! Turn it down!


----------



## karmann33 (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

While I agree with most of the posters on here it bothers me that some people here get enjoyment out of creating grief for the contractors. I try to establish a good working relationship with the contractors while getting them to do their trade work to the minimum requiements of the code and not to my opinion of what I would've done. As for not allowing them to use the material they cut up on the failed inspection the code only would prevent them from using old joints  unless they cut the pipe long enough before joint that a coupling would work. I told myself when I took this job as an inspector 15 years ago that I wouldn't be that jerkoff that I had to deal with when I was in the the field. I only get ignorant with the contractors when they try to talk down to me or get abusive. Plain and simple they need us to get what they want. We can make it simple while still doing our jobs without being a jerk. Sometimes we have to be a jerk but, most of the time it's not necessary to get our point across.


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk



			
				karmann33 said:
			
		

> While I agree with most of the posters on here it bothers me that some people here get enjoyment out of creating grief for the contractors. <>


The last thing I want to do is write a field correction notice but I am not afraid to either.  If that makes me a jerk so be it.  I am an inspector, not a cheerleader.

I look really awful in a skirt...


----------



## JBI (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

karmann - I think some of what you are reading is 'locker room humor'. By and large I don't think anyone actually enjoys being a jerk... sometimes it's just a necessary evil.  :twisted:

Gene - Grate post!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## jim baird (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

karmann,

The contractor in the field is supposed to know what and how to do.

It doesn't give most of us a kick to make grief for him.  On the other hand, I don't sympathize with such rank incompetence.

As Jeff showed, so often the shyster tries to bring the situation to some personal kind of level.

When I do win a jobsite correction argument I do feel that I've struck a blow for the public, however.


----------



## Alias (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

karmann -

I hate writing correction notices.  I have one contractor here that still doesn't strap the water heater after numerous correction notices.  This is also the same one that comes in my office and starts yelling at me for the least little imagined slight.  I really don't think that they pay me enough to be berated and belittled by a contractor, but, I take it anyway.

Sue


----------



## ccbuilding (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

When we find as many problems as described, we take a look at who did the installation.

If it's a homeowner, we put our teachers hat on, and go over any problems we found, explain why they are a problem, and talk to the homeowner about how he's going to correct it. We will come back as many times as it takes to get them educated and get a quality product. Most of the time it's just the intial visit and maybe one more.

If it's a licensed contractor, then we'll usually point out the problems, tell them to redo and we'll be back when you're ready.

We are a small department, in a rural area, so we're lucky that usually we have the time to be able to help homeowners understand what is needed. Of course, if they decide to be uncooperative, then we tell them to get a licensed plumber, and won't pass the job until it's done right.


----------



## karmann33 (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

I simply stated that we as inspectors don't have to be an azzhole while doing our duties. Some of you like to make your own assumptions that someoene isn't doing their job. I have no problem writing a correction notice when the situation calls for it. If that makes me a jerk then so be it. Thanks


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

I guess it depends on your point of veiw.  I have seen 17 failed framing re-inspections on the same new house of a major nation-wide builder.  It's just harder for some builder's supervisors to learn code compliance than others.

Yes, the builder accepted that the violations were valid; and paid the required re-inspection fees.

No, I didn't do the inspections,   

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

I hate writing field corrections. I have the contractor make the list and I put my x on it. Then have him fax me a copy.


----------



## karmann33 (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I guess it depends on your point of veiw.  I have seen 17 failed framing re-inspections on the same new house of a major nation-wide builder.  It's just harder for some builder's supervisors to learn code compliance than others.Yes, the builder accepted that the violations were valid; and paid the required re-inspection fees.
> 
> No, I didn't do the inspections,
> 
> Uncle Bob


Uncle Bob you didn't really have to go back 17 times to do a framing inspection did You? I was only trying to get my point across about not having to being a jerk until the contractor forces me to do my job. If I show up for an inspection and it fails I tell them that it failed and call me back when the job is completed and I'll be back to inspect. When I come back and it fails again then yes I can see being a jerk or an azzhole because I've wasted my valuable time coming back to a job that should have been done right the first time. I never said anything about not wanting to write correction notices or not enforcing the codes as they are because I routinely have to write correction notices for the same contractor. By the way I'm not going to have to go back 17 times before I get what I'm asking to be done whether they are a national contractor or not. After 2 trips for the same failed inspection I put a stop work on the job until the corrections are made so I'm not wasting my time. You gents have a nice weekend.


----------



## JBI (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

karmann - What about the ladies? Don't they get to have a nice weekend?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

I did'nt think I was a jerk, but after leaving the inspection I felt like one. Eight items on the outside, I pushed the doorbell, did'nt hear a thing, must have been a silent bell, maybe flashing lights? Waiting on the porch, steps where at 8" high, exterior outlet did not trip. Knocked on the door, standing in the entry way, handrail not returned to the wall, living room ceiling light hanging from the romex leads, attic fan cover missing, floor registers not installed, dishwasher, range, range hood not installed. Owner asked if the toilet setting in the living room floor needs installed as he's working on the hall light switches, sez the smokes arn't working! Then the question: "Can I get a TCO, I want to move in this week before christmas". All he needed was two little girls with thier teddy's and I would have had to go to the codes car for a cry and regroup! Told him call me when it's ready, his responce was "how will I know there is'nt more items to fix?" Maybe I should find another line of work, "contracting ?"     :cry:


----------



## JBI (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

I'm surprised he didn't have his wife ask you (tearfully, of course)...   

But was the access to the attic acceptable? :lol:


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

John,

You're a pistol!          You really feeling it today, aren't you?

Pcinspector1,

No, you should not find another line of work.    Just suppose that those smoke detectors that aren't working and nothing notifies them that there is a fire and those "two little girls with their teddy's" get seriously injured,  ... or worse!     The majority of the codes [ I believe ] are there for good,  life safety reasons.

The term " First Preventers" DOES have merit and most on this forum DO take it very seriously.   Yes, our jobs are unpleasant at times, but there is a certain level of ' peace of mind ' in knowing that quite possibly,  we/you may have saved a life or prevented a serious life threatening event.

FWIW,  Keep up the good work and having your conscience!    

.


----------



## JBI (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

globe - It's Friday.   

My jurisdiction (the Town Board) has extended our 'summer hours' schedule indefinitely, so Fridays are half days every week.  :mrgreen:

An extra 45 minutes Monday - Thursday and afternoons off on Fridays. Now if I could just cut the 50 miles each way in half as well...  :roll:

Besides packsaddle asked me if I was going to make 500 posts by New Years, so I figured I'd give it a shot...  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

JD,

I have been following the pulldown stairway to the attic thread like I watched the O.J. trial, waiting on the message board moderators (Judge Ito) to tell us the answer?

Wait, I just dropped my favorite shot glass, that was close it bounce back up on the table, better keep this one it's magical!  

Thanks for the back up guy's!


----------



## karmann33 (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

I'm sorry John for not including the ladies when I said to have a nice weekend. Everyone have a good Christmas also!


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

Way back when I started as an inspector, my mentor told me that if you didn't tick off at least one contractor a day you weren't doing your job.  I thought it was a bit harsh, I just knew that I had a better way with people and I could get cooperation; afterall, you can attract more bees with honey than with vingar.

Well many years later I realize that he was right.  It took about a year of having contractors basically abuse me and I'd have to get on my high horse.  Now, I don't go out and count, I don't tick off my last contractor of the day merely because I haven't met my 'quota' for the day, but I don't have to.  Rarely a day goes by when I don't have to make mention of something that bends someone out of shape; and on a bad day it can be correcting contractor after contractor.

So no, we're not being jerks, we're simply doing our job.  You don't want me to correct you, then do it right so there is nothing to correct.

Just my two cents.


----------



## jim baird (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Doing your job or being a jerk

mmarvel,

You and I agree on that point as a measure.

Besides, many people in business sneer at anyone who works for the public.

I am confident, however, that incompetence is shared by both sides of the stadium.  Resonsibility for compliance, tho, is all on one side of the court.

I have known too many inspectors who thought they were supposed to avoid confrontation as being "interference" with progress.  Also have known inspectors who think they are supposed to be the builder's "buddy".


----------



## Mule (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Doing your job or being a friend

You can be friendly and professional at the same time! And yes when it comes time to get the game face on, I have no problems. Sometimes you have too!

I just had a conversation yesterday with my inspector. We were having a conversation about who the building superintendent was for a builder. I asked if XXXXXX was still the super out there and he said "NO! He got a divorce and left for another state." I didn't think much about that but then the conversation started getting into allot of detail about his personal life...divorced, already had another girlfriend….ex-wife suing for child support for their 3 kids.............I mean all kinds of stuff that I would never have a conversation with except some of my closest friends. I started quizzing him on other contractors.........CRAPOLA...he knows more about the plumbers....their helpers...the helpers wives...the kids and OH MY GOSH!!! I told him...Dude...it's okay to know who the contractors are but I think you're getting a little bit to friendly out there!!!

It's okay to be cordial (friendly) but you have to keep it at a professional level!!!


----------



## Alias (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Doing your job or being a friend

Mule -

I live in a very small city.  I intentionally try to avoid the gossip but it always seems to find me.

 :roll:  Luckily, my memory is very short term on who's sleeping with whom, etc.   

On the rest of the thread.........

As to being a 'friend' or a a$$hole, I know how to be friendly and firm at the same time.  No is no, period.  I also have a very small pool of contractors and I know who is a real craftsman and does a quality job, and who does the job as fast as they can just to move on to the next job, or the 'handyman' who convinces an owner to pull the permit (this can get very ugly).

Sue, lost on the frontier.................


----------

